# skin color changing



## Hollyspup (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi, Isabelles skin color is changing to black she always had pink skin. She is a year old does this just mean she's getting darker fur? It's not just on her belly that she's getting dark it's everywhere.
Thanks,
Holly


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

my friends chi did that. he had pink skin as a baby (with a very light cream/white hair) and then it turned black! haha it was so cute because u could see the black skin underneith this white thin fur. its normal i dont know why it happens but its nothing to worry about


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

mine changed too but much sooner then 1 year 

cosmo and paris 's skin went black ........and vienna (white one ) has black spots over her entire body ,wich you can see also through her white fur ....she's my mini-dalmatian  

kisses nat


----------



## BeamerFritzyKosmo (Mar 17, 2004)

Yes, our Kosmo who is cream and white had all pink skin. In the last 2 months it has all turned to a blackish grey on his whole body.


----------



## Hollyspup (Mar 18, 2005)

Oh good, I'm glad it's nothing to worry about then.. Yeah it's funny it looks like she's dirty because there's black patches all over her skin :lol: 
Well thanks for the posts
Hollywww.dogster.com/?154290


----------



## sonny's mama (Apr 14, 2005)

haha, Sonny was pure white when we got him....
I call him the cow now, he is so dark! and his white hair is so thin, you can see all his spots...around his eyes, on his next, especially on his belly!
Seems like everyday we find a new spot


----------



## PeanutButter (Feb 16, 2005)

It is very normal for a Chi to change colors. Peanut didnt really change all that much but he did get some black hairs on his back that make him look like he has a cute cape on, which looks funny because he also has a white patch on his chest that covers more than half of it.  

Yael


----------

